# Illuminate your Aristo-Craft Marker Lights



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

If anyone is interested in adding light bulbs to the Marker Lights of your Aristo-Craft Bobber Cabooses (or to add illuminated marker lights to other cabooses) this topic might be of assistance to you: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...rumid/14/postid/34945/view/topic/Default.aspx 

I started with trying to use Aristo-Craft Marker Lights that came with LED's but that led to the need for voltage regulating circuits etc. 

Eventually I discovered that it was easy to add LGB 24 volt plug-in light bulbs both as replacements for the LEDs and also to put lights into the marker light housings of the Aristo-Craft Bobber Cabooses. 

Rather than duplicate the information in the previous topic I thought it would be better to just provide a link to it here. 

Jerry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine has 14v grain of wheat bulbs in the lights.


----------

